# R32 GTR Jun Style Grill



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Well its not exactly a grill, but the two verticle bits either side of the lights....


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*jun grill*

hi mate i have copy ones of these £70 incl postage in silver,this is them fitted to my car

[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

How are they fitted as i am after a set as well...


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

i used double sided tape plus a small screw into the headlight bracket,
i only have 1 set though


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

tony1 - your car looks fantastic mate!! 

Have seen the 4 piccies you put up previously but you really need to get some more proper photos up in the gallery! I positively DEMAND it!!


----------



## Demetri99 (Oct 2, 2018)

Just wondering if anybody has the open grill for the R 32 with the GTR badge available? Or where I can find one? Thank you


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Demetri99 said:


> Just wondering if anybody has the open grill for the R 32 with the GTR badge available? Or where I can find one? Thank you


The R32 GTR badge you'll have to source yourself since it's not part of the actuall grille.

Try Gary at Japsalon.com, he makes a good JUN style replica for cheap.
Only add your choice of mesh to close it off and add a logo if you want


----------



## Demetri99 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you


----------

